# 48 acres w/ home in South Central KY



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Dream property in South Central Kentucky &#8211; approx 48 acres, mix of woods and open land, county maintained road with only 4 other houses on it, fronts river-sized Pittman Creek which feeds into the Green River, large pond, smaller creeks and even a waterfall (the little waterfall in the pictures is not the one I speaking of, I am trying to track down a picture)! Beautiful building site on bluff overlooking Pittman Creek, walk down the hill to arrive at your own little private rock beach and go for a swim.

1988 Clayton mobile home with 3 bedrooms and 2 baths in good condition, laminate flooring in living room, kitchen/dining, master bedroom and bath, needs a little TLC. County water and new septic system. There is a well on the property but no pump and pipe would need to be located (was covered over during land prep for mobile home).

Large tobacco barn, equipment shed, old house, new gravel driveway. Two parcels of land with adjoining boundary line for most of the line.

Small town with two grocery stores, several restaurants, library and quaint town square approximately 5 miles away. SuperWalmart and college town 10 miles away. High speed internet, telephone and cable available, all the work has been done by cable company, you would just need to call and get modem installed and service turned on.

No restrictions, taxes less than $300!

Price $145,000 would possibly separate, 31 acres and mobile and barn $105,000 and 17 acres with Pittman Creek frontage $40,000

Pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/111447...authkey=Gv1sRgCIvE_-O2heeVpgE&feat=directlink


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Really nice looking place!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

What county is this homestead located in?


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

It's in Green county


----------

